# 1936 Schwinn Cadillac w/hanging tank and 2 tone blue



## Cory (Jan 18, 2016)

I picked this up a few weeks ago and finally got it rideable.  It's great!!
I did my maiden voyage on my 1936 Schwinn Cadillac with a hanging tank. It's all original paint. I slapped some new tires on it rebuilt the bottom bracket and rear hub. Seems to ride good so far. Only went a couple miles. I definitely need a longer lucky7 and some boys pedals, my knees are up to my chest and my feet are falling off the sides of the current pedals. I want to do some 40 mile rides on this thing!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 18, 2016)

Great bike!! Heres some trivia, do you know who invented Cadillac Auto Co.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 18, 2016)

I _almost_ got that bike....but I just couldn't do it  Looks great!


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I _almost_ got that bike....but I just couldn't do it[emoji14]  Looks great!



It never to late, it could end up in your pile. Lol.


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Great bike!! Heres some trivia, do you know who invented Cadillac Auto Co.



Who?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 18, 2016)

Cory said:


> It never to late, it could end up in your pile. Lol.




You have any idea how much cr@p I would get!?!?!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 18, 2016)

I like it a lot, great colors.


----------



## Eric (Jan 19, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Great bike!! Heres some trivia, do you know who invented Cadillac Auto Co.





Cadillac was founded by Henry Leland and a couple others but he is the most notable.  He also founded Lincoln.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_M._Leland


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 19, 2016)

Cadillac is remnants of Henry Fords old company also. Henry Ford was also one of the founders.


----------



## Cory (Mar 11, 2016)

I have rode this bike approximately 60 miles so far and it is amazing!  I'm having a bit of a love affair with its good looks and great ride. Good old girl! Just a update on my ownership...so far.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence36 (Mar 14, 2016)

Wasn't Cadillac an explore ? And the dude in the canoe on the badge ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2016)

Spence36 said:


> Wasn't Cadillac an explore ? And the dude in the canoe on the badge ?




https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antoine_de_la_Mothe_Cadillac


----------

